# white goods



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

we are moving to Kamares in 6 weeks time and are bringing over the basics. We have 3 suitcases and one golden retriever. Can anyone tell me if we need to bring over things like kettle, toaster, iron etc or is it just as cheap to buy them when we come over. If it is cheaper can anyone recommend where to buy them.
Anything else we should be taking over with us. Don't want to fill valuable space with unncessary items.
thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> we are moving to Kamares in 6 weeks time and are bringing over the basics. We have 3 suitcases and one golden retriever. Can anyone tell me if we need to bring over things like kettle, toaster, iron etc or is it just as cheap to buy them when we come over. If it is cheaper can anyone recommend where to buy them.
> Anything else we should be taking over with us. Don't want to fill valuable space with unncessary items.
> thanks


I brought everything I had, and after getting here, I'm glad I did. Everything electrical is expensive.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> I brought everything I had, and after getting here, I'm glad I did. Everything electrical is expensive.


thanks thought that was the case.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

I know its a bit late for your move but anyone else coming over electrical goods can be bought as cheap in Cyprus as they can in the UK.

Steve


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> I know its a bit late for your move but anyone else coming over electrical goods can be bought as cheap in Cyprus as they can in the UK.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Not moving for 3 weeks so not too late. I thought kettles, toasters, irons etc were very expensive. If thats the case then I don't think I will bother taking them and it will leave more room for essential items.
Is there anywhere specific around the Paphos area you would recommend.
Thanks

Karen


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

The Home Centre at the Debenhams roundabout, there is an 'outlet centre' between Paphos and Coral Bay that everything in and basically the same price as UK, we bought everything new from UK but could have bought here for similar prices, the choice is a little less so if you want something special then buy it an bring, you could also buy from Amazon or e-bay and get delivered here.

Steve


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> The Home Centre at the Debenhams roundabout, there is an 'outlet centre' between Paphos and Coral Bay that everything in and basically the same price as UK, we bought everything new from UK but could have bought here for similar prices, the choice is a little less so if you want something special then buy it an bring, you could also buy from Amazon or e-bay and get delivered here.
> 
> Steve


thanks Steve appreciate your help.
All very daunting moving to another country.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah sure is, but don't believe you will look back, we moved out 5 months ago, early days I know, but both my wife and I said that we should have moved years ago.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, don't like to disagree with Steve but in my experience everything here in Cyprus is much more expensive. For example I brought a Morphy Richards Breadmaker from UK which cost me £59.00 (reduced to £49.00). The same model in a department store in Larnaca is 169 euros!! Every item I've checked is definitely pricier here in Cyprus. Good luck. We also brought a dog and 2 cats and the vet services are much cheaper here!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you buy electrical items in the department stores or major retailers you will pay over the odds.
However there are some discount stores in the Paphos area (I dont know about Larnaca) where things are much cheaper.


----------

